# Trailcenter Hahnenkamm-Hahnenkammtrails



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)

Auf Grundlage des bestehenden Threads https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufm-hahnenkamm-ist-schluss-mit-lustig.520385/ eröffne ich dieses neue Thema, da sich doch einiges positiv geändert hat.

Von ursprünglichen Totalsperrungen aller illegaler Trails die nicht in den Wanderkarten vermerkt sind, wurde nach langen Verhandlungen jetzt von allen Interessengruppen und Behörden einem Trailcenter am Hahnenkamm zugestimmt.
Lediglich die Zustimmung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde steht noch aus, es ist jedoch davon auszugehen das auch diese letzte Hürde genommen wird, da die geplanten Korridore und Lenkung der Biker auch im Interesse der UNB ist.

Eine erste öffentliche Infoveranstaltung findet statt.

Neuigkeiten werden künftig auch dort kommuniziert:

www.kammtrails.de
www.facebook.com/TfdHahnenkamm


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (14. Mai 2019)

Super Sache. Kann man schon erfahren, wo die Korridore für die neuen Trails sein werden?


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)

Ich frage mal an ob das vorhandene pdf schon  zum veröffentlichen freigegeben ist...


----------



## robbi_n (14. Mai 2019)

Danke Steffen.

Um es auch hier kurz zu erläutern. Es wird 5 Trails am Hahnenkammgebiet geben ( dürfen ). Einen in jedem Jagdrevier um die Belastungen für alle Jäger einigermaßen gleich zu halten. Sollte so ziemlich einer in jede Richtung sein, natürlich mehr Richtung Alz ausgerichtet. Ein weiterer Trail wird am Weinberg sein , mehr Richtung Hessengrenze. 

Zudem ist die Gemeinde Mömbris mit im Boot und dort wird aller Vorraussicht nach auch etwas entstehen. Zudem sind eventuelle Gespräche mit weiteren Gemeinden geplant, sofern von deren Seite Interesse besteht ( Geiselbach zb. )

Aber dazu werden dann ein paar fleißige Hände benötigt, nicht nur zum bauen, auch zum betreuen und pflegen.


----------



## illegmex (14. Mai 2019)

Abend, zur Infoveranstallung schaffe ich es. Mal sehen was ich dann tun kann


----------



## Baitman (15. Mai 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Super Sache. Kann man schon erfahren, wo die Korridore für die neuen Trails sein werden?



Ich habe folgende Antwort von einem der Initiatoren erhalten:

_"die Korridore sind im Gestattungsvertrag mit der Stadt drin. Allerdings werden wir sie nicht rausgeben, bevor die UNB (untere Naturschutzbehoerde) nicht gruenes Licht gegeben hat.
Wir moechten damit vermeiden, dass komische Sachen passieren. z.B. Bau Aktivitaeten auf den Korridoren bevor sie vollends genehmigt sind.
Danke vorab fuer Euer Verstaendnis!"_


----------



## Baitman (17. Mai 2019)

www.kammtrails.de führt noch ins Nirvana...

http://kammtrails.de funktioniert!


----------



## Bejak (20. Mai 2019)

Der eigentliche (funktionierende) Link ist https://trails.host.absolutely-framed.de/

Baitmans zweiter Link funktioniert auch, führt aber erstmal über eine Klickorgie auf Facebook.


----------



## robbi_n (20. Mai 2019)

Link sollte in Kürze gehen.


----------



## robbi_n (23. Mai 2019)

An alle Interessierten die mit anpacken wollen , oder einfach nur wissen wie es laufen soll oder sich in irgendeiner Form einbringen wollen, morgen Abend nach Alz kommen.

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirTrailALot (24. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für diese Veranstaltung.
Applaus für das was Ihr bisher geleistet habt.


----------



## robbi_n (25. Mai 2019)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese Veranstaltung.
> Applaus für das was Ihr bisher geleistet habt.




Danke.

Und ein Dankeschön an alle die da waren.


Robbi


----------



## fuerstfanta (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo!
 Schon lange nix mehr gehört zu dem Thema! Wollte mal nach dem aktuelen Stand der Dinge fragen. Ein paar Kumples und ich haben auch die Email-Adresse damals angegeben, weil wir gerne helfen wollen, aber seitdem nix mehr gehört,... "wo hängts denn?" 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 176616 (20. Juli 2019)

bin auch aus der Gegend und habe auch Zeit und könnte unterstützen


----------



## Bejak (19. August 2019)

Man kann es sich nach dem Sturm von gestern ja eigentlich denken....

*Es ist bis auf Weiteres untersagt, Waldgebiete zu betreten. Es besteht Lebensgefahr!!!*

Siehe https://primavera24.de/alzenau-nach...im-wald-baeder-geschlossen-strassen-gesperrt/

Schade, hatte eigentlich kommendes WE vor, den HK mal wieder hochzutreten. Naja, suche ich mir was anderes.


----------



## Deleted 176616 (19. August 2019)

oh krass - aber bis zum Wochenende sieht es sicher schon wieder anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musashi178 (19. August 2019)

Da würde ich nicht von ausgehen! Alzenau selbst ist echt verwüstet, da wird das Augenmerk wohl er darauf liegen, dort die Bäume wegzuschaffen und alles wieder halbwegs auf Normalzustand zu bekommen. Der Wald hat da glaub ich erst mal keine Priorität, somit werden also auch die Gefahrenstellen erst mal nicht entschärft werden. Also ich würde wirklich dieses Wochenende davon abraten...


----------



## Bejak (19. August 2019)

Es kann Wochen dauern, bis die Waldwege wieder frei sind. Die existierenden (illegalen) Trails werden sicher nicht von offizieller Seite freigeräumt. Es wäre sicher auch keine gute Idee, diese Trails selbst freizuräumen. BF wird froh sein, dass welche nicht mehr befahrbar sind.

Wir wohnen auch wo, wo das Auge des Sturms durch ist. Die umliegenden Wälder kann ich erstmal für Feierabend- oder Familientouren vergessen. Selbst der Radweg entlang der Kreisquerverbindung ist unbefahrbar.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (19. August 2019)

Da Alzenau in Bayern liegt, wäre die Bayerische Forstverwaltung verantwortlich.  Aber da es auch Stadtwald ist, ist eben die Stadt dafür zuständig mit ihren eigenen Forstarbeitern.

Und die sind erstmal sehr stark damit beschäftigt alles was an Straßen oder öffentlichen Einrichtungen liegt, wieder flott zu machen.


----------



## Marc555 (13. September 2019)

Glückwunsch an den Hahnenkamm-Mob.
Dann heißt es ab jetzt Spaten frei.

Gruß vom (bereits legalen) Nachbarhügel


----------



## Mattotor (13. September 2019)

Wo ist der Nachbarhügel?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (13. September 2019)

Am Franzosenkopf...


----------



## robbi_n (14. September 2019)

Kurzes Update, hatte, bzw habe aktuell leider sehr wenig Zeit ( Arbeit, Urlaub, Krankheit, Unwetter, Endurorennen, Kinder etc. )

Die schriftliche Genehmigung seitens der UNB ist vergangene Woche eingegangen, dies wurde als Anlass genommen gestern den Trägervertrag zwischen der Stadt Alzenau und uns, dem DAV und der TrailAG, zu unterzeichnen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch im Namen der Trail AG ein grosses Dankeschön an den DAV aussprechen der uns bei allem sehr gut unterstützt hat und auch eine grosse Hilfe ist.

Das bedeutet das wir ( also wir alle ) , theoretisch, sofort loslegen können.

Allerdings gibt es ein paar Hürden zu nehmen. Die Schäden durch das Unwetter haben im Wald gravierende Schäden angerichtet. Die Hauptwege und Verbinungsstrecken sind weitestgehend freigegeben, der Forst ist hier echt viel am arbeiten, aber der Bestand ist noch lange nicht safe. Daher gilt es weiterhin alles abseits der gesicherten Wege zu meiden. Zu allem Unglück ist kurz nach dem Wetter ein schwerer Unfall passiert bei dem unser Ansprechpartner vom Forst schwer verletzt wurde, an dieser Stelle sei Gute Besserung gewünscht.

Das alles wirft uns etwas zurück und muss mit etwas Geduld angesehen werden. Nichtsdestotrotz hat uns der Chef der Forstverwaltung einen zeitnahen Termin zugesichert bei dem wir mehrer Stellen im Wald begutachten werden um zu prüfen ob stellenweise Korridore freigegeben werden können um mit dem Bau einiger Abschnitte zu beginnen.

Zeitgleich werden wir weiter an den Verbindungsstücken arbeiten um das weiter auf den Weg zu bringen.

Sobald der Termin stattgefunden hat und wir grünes Licht haben gebe ich bescheid. die Bautage wird es dann auch offiziell geben, werden wir hier kommunizieren, evtl dann auch per WA oder ähnliches. 

Dann können alle die mitwirken wollen sich auch mit einbringen. Freue mich auf die Unterstützung.

Bis dann.

Robbi


----------



## Florian301 (14. September 2019)

Wenn Helfer benötigt werden einfach Bescheid sagen!


----------



## Marc555 (14. September 2019)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Am Franzosenkopf...


Nah dran. Vom Franzosenkopf runter gibt es nichts was sich Mountainbiketrail nennen darf.


----------



## Baitman (14. September 2019)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nah dran. Vom Franzosenkopf runter gibt es nichts was sich Mountainbiketrail nennen darf.


Immer diese heimlichtuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (17. September 2019)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nah dran. Vom Franzosenkopf runter gibt es nichts was sich Mountainbiketrail nennen darf.


Ob Franzosenkopf oder Hufeisen... is beides es gleiche Gebiet. ‍ Könnt ja auch schreibe: am Pfefferberg...


----------



## Florian301 (18. September 2019)

Sind die breiten Forstwege hoch zum Gasthof also wieder offiziell freigegeben? Wollte am Wochenende mal hochfahren...


----------



## Alex1206 (19. September 2019)

Von Mömbris und Rückersbach aus sind die Wege ohne Probleme fahrbar. Aus anderer Richtung kommend kann ich da nix sagen.


----------



## LDSign (19. September 2019)

Nordwestlich vom Gasthof sieht es noch übel aus. Hab das mal auf der Karte eingezeichnet. Der Rest ist gut fahrbar*, bis auf einen Baum hin und wieder.






* ohne Gewähr


----------



## Florian301 (19. September 2019)

LDSign schrieb:


> Nordwestlich vom Gasthof sieht es noch übel aus. Hab das mal auf der Karte eingezeichnet. Der Rest ist gut fahrbar*, bis auf einen Baum hin und wieder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 911837
> 
> * ohne Gewähr


Danke!


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2019)

Moin,

heute war Begehung am geplanten ersten Trail. Dies soll jener sein welcher Richtung Kälberau runtergeht, auch Kälberauer oder 3WegeTrail genannt, damals als Top-SecretTrail unter Duldung des Forstes errichtet. Hier versprachen wir uns mit wenig Einsatz einen zeitnah fahrbahren Trail entstehen zu lassen. Wir haben im Vorfeld einen deutlich breiteren und besser nutzbaren Korridor zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen der diesen Trail noch besser nutzbar machen dürfte.

Der Sturm hat hier allerdings doch an einigen Stellen zugesetzt so das wir nicht adhock anfangen können. Auch wird es deutlich mehr Aufwand als geplant, aber mit Hilfe denke ich es wird gut. Es bringt nur nix wenn die Bäume in gefährlicher Nähe hängen und abzustürzen drohen.
In den nächsten Tagen wird geklärt sein können wie wir die brisanten Stellen entschärfen können so das ( rein von mir geschätzt ) Anfang Oktober mit den ersten offiziellen Bautagen begonnen werden kann. Der Forst unterstützt uns hier sehr , aber es sollte auch jedem klar sein das die aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen aktuell noch einige ander Baustellen haben.

Gut ist, wir dürfen das gebrochene Altholz nutzen so das wir vielleicht den ein oder anderen Sprung mit einbauen können, da können wir uns dann gemeinsam austoben.


----------



## Florian301 (20. September 2019)

Ich habe es mit den Namen der Trails nicht so... Wo fängt er denn an und wo genau kommt man raus? Ist nicht der, der zum Bombenkrater führt, oder?


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit den Namen der Trails nicht so... Wo fängt er denn an und wo genau kommt man raus? Ist nicht der, der zum Bombenkrater führt, oder?




du meinst vermutlich den Secret, der führt quasi Richtung ALZ, der Kälberauer ist etwas weiter rechts von oben gesehen und endet oberhalb Kälberau, wird auch oft Peckers genannt. Sind recht viele Forststrassen als Verbindungsstücke drinne die alle verschwinden sollen. Beginnt mehr oder weniger am Haus oben.


----------



## bobbycar (20. September 2019)

Der Drei-Wege ist jener, der im unteren Teil durch den 'Canyon' geht, also noch anhaltenden Regenfällen kreuzt man mehrmals nen kl. Bachlauf.
Im Abschnitt davor ist dieser Mini-Baumstumpfdrop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (20. September 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Der Drei-Wege ist jener, der im unteren Teil durch den 'Canyon' geht, also noch anhaltenden Regenfällen kreuzt man mehrmals nen kl. Bachlauf.
> Im Abschnitt davor ist dieser Mini-Baumstumpfdrop.



ich glaube ich habs.. Ist es der hier markierte Trail? "Schlängelt sich sozusagen durch eine "Senke"? Ganz am Ende der "Auslauf"

 (wie auf Maps zu sehen) ist dann ein geschotterter Weg, bevor man auf die Strasse ins Wohngebiet kommt?


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2019)

Ja der Canyon ist der Speichenbach, und die stellen wo man immer im Wasser fährt wollen wir auch besser gestalten, da gibts auch Möglichkeiten, aktuell liegen aber 3 recht dicke Bäume in diesem Abschnitt und ein paar gefährlich halbschiefe.


----------



## bobbycar (20. September 2019)

Verdammt, ich muss irgendwann doch mal einen Fichtenmopedschein machen.


----------



## robbi_n (21. September 2019)

Wir haben Winden an den Fahrzeugen, und auch genug Motorsägen, wir bekommen das da schon raus oder zumindest so das safe ist. Aber halt eben nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Und das sind halt teils schon echt große Bäume die auf halb 8 hängen. Und auch abgebrochene Kronen die noch in 15m Höhe hängen.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (21. September 2019)

So sehr man gern auf neuen Trails fahren möchte, sollte man Forstarbeiten den Profis überlassen.
Sie haben die Erfahrung und können gefahren richtig einschätzen.


----------



## Florian301 (21. September 2019)

Hinten am Wildgehege... Sind die Wege doch nicht frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (21. September 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hinten am Wildgehege... Sind die Wege doch nicht frei? Anhang anzeigen 912635



Ja es sind viele Wege noch nicht frei und es wird auch anhaltend zu temporären Sperrungen kommen


----------



## robbi_n (21. September 2019)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> So sehr man gern auf neuen Trails fahren möchte, sollte man Forstarbeiten den Profis überlassen.
> Sie haben die Erfahrung und können gefahren richtig einschätzen.




Keine Sorge, zum einen können wir das , zum anderen haben wir die Freigabe. Und die Bäume die zu gefährlich sind machen die Profis, daher dauert es eben.


----------



## robbi_n (30. September 2019)

Guten Morgen.
Wir konnten etwas freimachen. Auch konnten einige vorgegebene Korridore ,an die wir uns halten sollten, eingegrenzt werden. Es ist geplant den ersten Bautag am Samstag den 5.10. und den 2ten am Samstag den 19.10. (Edith) stattfinden zu lassen. Treffpunkt wird oben am Hahnenkammhaus sein und es kann der erste und 2te Abschnitt bearbeitet werden ( also bis zur 2ten Forstwegquerung ). Uhrzeit 9.30, wer später kommt kann gerne dazustossen, ab Haus irgendwo am Trail entlang nach unten. Da ich das ganze WE in Frammersbach war hatte ich keine Zeit weiteres zu organisieren. Es wird vorerst nur am ersten Trail gearbeitet.

Es ist unser erster Bautag, daher müssen wir schauen wie es läuft und uns dann ein wenig selber organisieren. Daher haben wir auch 2 Wochen Luft zum 2ten Bautag gehalten.

Was gemacht werden könnte/müsste: Spuren der Line, diverse Freischneidarbeiten im kleinen Stil, Abgrabungen in den Offcamberstellen bzw herrichten von kleineren Anliegern ( hier müssen wir schauen inwiefern das im Wald befindliche Holz ausreicht, sonst bekommen wir sicher auch etwas gestellt ), an diversen Stellen Sprünge auffüllen ( Totholz oder Steine? ), mögliche Shortcutstellen gleich eliminieren.

Man kann mit dem Auto bis zum Haus hochfahren oder aber mit dem Radl anreisen.

Sofern vorhanden kann mitgebracht werden: Schaufeln, Eimer , Handsägen, Spaten und alles was so zum Buddeln genutzt werden kann.
Kinder und Hunde dürfen natürlich ebenso mit.

Von uns vor Ort als Ansprechpartner bin ich und Sebastian Herbert. Wer eine Handynr. braucht kann sich per PN melden.

Bei Fragen oder auch Anregungen auch Bescheid sagen.

Und eine Bitte noch, solange nichts fertig gebaut ist wäre es schön vom befahren des Trails abzusehen.

Ebenso sollte es selbstverständlich sein von Eigeninitiativen abzusehen.


----------



## Musashi178 (30. September 2019)

Hi, meinst du Samstag den 19.10, oder Sonntag den 20.10?


----------



## robbi_n (30. September 2019)

Musashi178 schrieb:


> Hi, meinst du Samstag den 19.10, oder Sonntag den 20.10?




Jo hast natürlich recht, Samstag ist der 19.10., Asche auf mein Haupt. Habs korrigiert, Danke.


----------



## robbi_n (2. Oktober 2019)

Achtung, ich habe die Uhrzeit von 9.30 auf 10.00 geändert, musste aus organisatorischen Gründen angepasst werden.


----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2019)

So der erste Bautag ist Geschichte. Es waren an die 30 Helfer da die tatkräftig, hochmotiviert und auch mit guten Ideen mitgewirkt haben. 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an alle.

Die hohe Beteiligung spricht denke ich dafür das der Bedarf da ist und das auch die dafür notwendige Manpower vorhanden ist. Sauber.

Wir haben deutlich mehr erledigen können als angenommen. Mehrere Anlieger, Sprünge und auch diverse Kurvenkombinationen sind entstanden. 

Wir freuen uns auf den 19.10. , stand jetzt bleibt die Uhrzeit gleich, Treffpunkt denke ich auch, sollte sich was ändern gebe ich bescheid.

Danke.

Robbi


----------



## bobbycar (6. Oktober 2019)

War ganz interessant; für welche Plattform waren die offiziellen Fotos gedacht?
--- hat einer geprüft, ob - wie absehbar - heute einige Spiezialisten trotz Absperrband die frischen Abschnitten gefahren sind?


----------



## robbi_n (7. Oktober 2019)

Mit den Fotos ist ne gute Frage, weiss ich gar nicht. Denke aber für die Website. 

Heute waren einige Spuren zu sehen. Aber alle Bänder und Absperrungen waren noch vorhanden.

Für den 19. Können dann denke ich 2 weitere Abschnitte bearbeitet werden, wieder mit leichten Einschränkungen.

Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

der Bautag am 19. muss leider um eine Woche nach hinten verschoben werden. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (28. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank im Namen der Trail AG für die zahlreichen helfenden Hände.

Es waren weit über 20 Leute bei schönstem Wetter am Samstag am Start. Wir sind auch denke ich recht gut vorangekommen so das man die ersten 3 Abschnitte als fertig ansehen kann ( Kleinigkeiten natürlich ).
Die ersten Abroller waren auch positiv, muss sich natürlich mal alles noch setzen und der Trail muss sich entwickeln, Da wir ja quasi vor der Winterpause stehen können wir uns auf Frühjahr 2019 freuen. Über den nächsten Bautag, an dem es dann um den 4ten und den letzten Abschnitt ( Peckers ) gehen wird werden wir informieren. 

Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (31. Oktober 2019)

Morgen,

wir können in den 4ten Abschnitt rein, und zwar am Samstag den 9.11., diesmal ist der Treffpunkt um 12.00 Uhr am Grünabfallplatz oberhalb Kälberau, das ist der Achslandweg.
Von dort können wir in den 4ten Abschnitt. Hier ist ziemliches Neuland und nur ganz grob vorgespurt. Das müssen wir sauber fahrbar machen das es Spass bringt. Das ist quasi eine Quertraverse zum Forstweg, gern auch mit Rad auftauchen um mal Probezurollen. Wir werden auch in den 5ten Abschnitt gehen , also der vorhandene Peckers, dort muss die bestehende Line befestigt werden, da ist einiges nicht mehr so ordentlich.
Die Verbindung vom Ende 4ter Abschnitt und Einstieg Peckers soll auch neu und besser gestaltet werden um das Stück Forststrasse zu meiden. Das können wir evtl am 9. mitmachen.

Ich freue mich euch zu sehen.

Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal ein paar wenige Bilder.

Bauen und Proberollen













vom internen Freischneiden


----------



## Bejak (31. Oktober 2019)

Drittes Bild von unten, wird das ein Kreisverkehr?


----------



## robbi_n (1. November 2019)

Könnt man meinen. 
Nein da gibt es 2 Linienführungen. Eine weite mit weniger steil und eine kurze in falllinie. Wir waren uns uneins bezüglich der Schwierigkeit, da haben wir 2 Linien gemacht. Entweder setzt sich eine durch ( vermutlich die kürzere ) oder wir belassen es bei beiden.

Wir müssen es alles so bauen das es auch für weniger geübte abrollbar ist ( trotzdem soll es ein roter Trail bleiben ), und da fehlt uns einfach die Erfahrung. Daher diese Versuchslösung.


----------



## Y0rolf (3. November 2019)

Hi, erstmal Lob an die Gruppe von Kammtrails und alle Helfer. 
Ist geplant, dass Schilder aufgestellt werden, wo welcher "legale" Trail anfängt und lang führt?
Als ich mal auf dem Hahnenkamm war, hatte ich vorher bei Youtube geschaut, wo der Trail lang geht (Wusste nicht dass es mehrere gibt) und im nachhinein erfahren, dass es der hidden bzw. gesperrte Trail war, bzw. auf Komoot dann gesehen, dass es der "Kammtrail" war, der beim Looping Lui endet.


----------



## robbi_n (4. November 2019)

Y0rolf schrieb:


> Hi, erstmal Lob an die Gruppe von Kammtrails und alle Helfer.
> Ist geplant, dass Schilder aufgestellt werden, wo welcher "legale" Trail anfängt und lang führt?
> Als ich mal auf dem Hahnenkamm war, hatte ich vorher bei Youtube geschaut, wo der Trail lang geht (Wusste nicht dass es mehrere gibt) und im nachhinein erfahren, dass es der hidden bzw. gesperrte Trail war, bzw. auf Komoot dann gesehen, dass es der "Kammtrail" war, der beim Looping Lui endet.




Hi,

ja, es sind sowohl Hauptschilder geplant die über das Wegenetz informieren welche an verschiedenen HotSpots aufgestellt werden, als auch die Trails selber werden ausgeschildert sein, incl. Rettungskonzept. Auch die geplanten Auffahrten sollen ausgeschildert werden. 

Robbi


----------



## Y0rolf (4. November 2019)

Sehr cool.
Tolle Arbeit von euch!!!


----------



## Bejak (4. November 2019)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Auch die geplanten Auffahrten sollen ausgeschildert werden.


Hoffentlich nicht zu steil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lattu82 (9. November 2019)

sorry bin raus für heute, erkältung macht sich breit!


----------



## robbi_n (9. November 2019)

lattu82 schrieb:


> sorry bin raus für heute, erkältung macht sich breit!



Gute Besserung


----------



## robbi_n (9. November 2019)

Danke an alle die heute wieder so zahlreich erschienen sind.

Ich denke das wir heute ein gutes Stück vorangekommen sind. Der Trail ist nun durchgehend ein Trail. 

Es sind gute Ideen umgesetzt worden. 

So darf es weitergehen.


----------



## robbi_n (19. November 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht zu steil...




Wir werden nach aktuellem Stand die Handelsüblichen Auffahrten nehmen ohne Experimente. Geplant ist es dann auch komplette Trailrunden auszuweisen, aber soweit sind wir noch nicht.


----------



## robbi_n (19. November 2019)

Und es geht weiter. Der Trail hat sich etwas setzen können, dabei sind ein paar Dinge sichtbar geworden die nachgebessert werden müssten.

Somit ist der nächste Bautag für kommenden Samstag der 23.11.2019 angesetzt, Start 12.00, Treffpunkt am Hahnenkammhaus. Wir werden dann von oben nach unten an die geplanten Einsatzstellen gehen.

Zudem konnten wir den Bereich zwischen dem ersten und 2ten Abschnitt freisägen, so das wir am Samstag den dort geplanten Drop bauen können. Ebenso sind 2 weitere Kurvenanlieger geplant in unteren Abschnitten, ein kleiner Sprung im 2ten Abschnitt und ein Sprung im 5ten Abschnitt. Wer sich also in einem Sprung verwirklichen möchte möge bitte kommen.

Wäre klasse wenn wir das am Samstag alles hinbekämen, dann wäre der Trail baumässig erst mal fertig und wir könnten an den 2ten gehen.

Hier stehen noch Abstimmungsarbeiten mit dem Forst zwecks des Korridors an.

Weiters möchte ich dankend erwähnen das wir trotz der angespannten Lage des Sturmes und verletzter Revierförster weiterhin die helfende Unterstützung des Forstamtes haben um mit dem Projekt fortzufahren.


----------



## fuerstfanta (19. November 2019)

Wer kümmert sich darum mal ein Schreiben da hin zu schicken?









						PayDirt-Programm von Santa Cruz: $ 1 Million für die Trailpflege - MTB-News.de
					

Mit dem PayDirt-Projekt möchte Santa Cruz die Wegpflege unterstützen. Dafür stellt die Firma 1 Million $ bereit. Hier findest du alle Infos zu PayDirt.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wenn ich das machen soll einfach Bescheid geben! Brauche dann nur vielleicht ein bisschen Input von den Chef-Planern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (21. November 2019)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Wer kümmert sich darum mal ein Schreiben da hin zu schicken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke fürs Angebot.

Ich will mal versuchen die Situation mit meinen Worten zu beschreiben.

Wir, also die Trail AG, haben nun im Laufe der Zeit wirklich sehr viel Hilfsangebote bekommen. Sei es von Herstellern oder überregionalen Grosshändlern, von regionalen Radläden oder von lokalen Personen wie Bäcker, Metzger oder Privatleuten bis zum Kasten Bier. 

Im Normalfall möchten sich die Leute finanziell am Projekt beteiligen, aber auch Textilien oder Bauwerkzeug wurde angeboten. Jedem Angebot steht aber ein entgegenkommen unsererseits gegenüber. Sprich es wird Werbung mit dem Projekt gemacht in irgendeiner Form der Namensnennung. Wer aufmerksam war hat gemerkt das wir das nicht gemacht haben, und zwar um uns nicht zu binden. 
Wir freuen uns wirklich über jede Hilfe, aber um niemanden zu benachteiligen haben wir uns gegen Werbung entschieden, vorerst zumindest, so können wir uns auch mit mehr Zeit dem Projekt widmen was in der Tat Zeitaufwendig ist.
Denn was wir nicht wirklich brauchen ist Geld, so blöd wie sich das anhört. Wir wollen ja keinen Trail kaufen, wir wollen den bauen. Und da ist die beste Hilfe der Biker der mit anpackt und sich einbringt und unser Projekt positiv voranbringt.

Die Bauwerkzeuge haben wir zum grossteil und die meisten haben was dabei.
Freisägen machen wir ehrenamtlich.
Holz oder Baumaterial ist im Wald. Der Forst unterstützt ebenso.
Beschilderungskosten werden übernommen.
Die Stadt hat finanzielle Unterstützung gegeben und auch eine jährliche Unterstützung zugesagt.
Und auch der DAV unterstützt finanziell.

Das ist sicher zu wenig kommuniziert worden, unser Fokus war da auf anderen Dingen.

Und so wie es aussieht wird es für Samstag auch mal kulinarische Versorgung im kleinen Rahmen geben.


----------



## fuerstfanta (21. November 2019)

Cool,...

Danke Robbi für die Erläuterung.
Dann sehen wir uns am Samstag wieder zum Schippen!
Bis dann


----------



## fastmike (21. November 2019)

...ist mit Hahnekammhaus die Kneipe oben am Turm gemeint?


----------



## robbi_n (21. November 2019)

fastmike schrieb:


> ...ist mit Hahnekammhaus die Kneipe oben am Turm gemeint?



Ja, am Ludwigsturm.


----------



## robbi_n (26. November 2019)

Nabend.

Mal wieder vielen vielen Dank für die fleißigen Helfer am Samstag. Wir konnten den Drop im 2ten Abschnitt bauen, die Line im weiteren Verlauf verbessern inkl einem Sprung. Sowie im weiteren Verlauf einen Anlieger aufbessern und 2 weitere herrichten. Plus diverser weiterer Kleinigkeiten. Im Prinzip sind die notwendigen Arbeiten am ersten Trail soweit erledigt. Jetzt muss sich das mal alles etwas setzen.
Vielen Dank auch an die Bäckerei Eifler für die Kuchenspende. 

Wir werden die Tage weitere Ortstermine haben um zu schauen wie die Freigaben für den 2ten und 3ten Trail erfolgen so das wir hier zeitnah, hoffentlich, mit bauen anknüpfen können. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## robbi_n (5. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. *Der nächste Bautag kann stattfinden. Und zwar diesmal am Sonntag den 22.12. von 9.30 bis 12.30. Treffpunkt Hahnenkammhaus.*

Der erste Abschnitt vom Randenburgtrail ( das ist der blaue nach Alzenau führend ) kann bearbeitet werden.
Aktuell hängt noch unheimlich viel abgebrochenes Sturmholz drin welches wir in den nächsten Tagen rausmachen werden so das hoffentlich bis 22 alles safe ist. Bei Interesse kann ich euch weiter versuchen mit Bildern zu versorgen.

Eine Bitte, der Speichenbachtrail ( Rot ) ist noch nicht freigegeben, daher bitten wir vom befahren abzusehen, auch wenn die Neugier und die Lust gross ist. Ebenso müssen sich einzelne Bauwerke noch setzen und es hat sich die letzten Tage gezeigt das das vereinzelte Befahren hier negative Auswirkungen hat. 

Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (5. Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen und ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich.

*Der nächste Bautag findet am 12.1.2020 statt. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr am Hahnenkammhaus*. Es wird im mittleren Teil des Randenburgtrail gebaut. Es muss gespurt werden, also die line endgültig festlegen, Sprünge gebaut werden, kurven teils etwas angegraben werden und evtl können wir das ein oder andere Hindernis vernünftig in die line einbauen.
Über die Feiertage konnten wir weiteres Sturmholz raussägen und den Korridor im weiteren Verlauf vom 2ten Trail fixieren so das fleißig weiter gebaut werden kann. 


Grüsse Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (20. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme beim letzten Bautag, an bzw um die 30 fleissige Helfer waren am Start. 

Und auch ein Dankeschön an die Kuchenspender.





Im Mittelteil ist einiges gemacht worden, schöne Überfahrten, Kurven und kleinere Sprünge. Ein paar Nachbesserungsarbeiten müssen gemacht werden und im Unteren Verlauf kann es auch noch ein Stück weitergehen. Kritik und Anregungen dürfen mir gerne mitgeteilt werden oder aber an die Kammtrails Email Adresse.

*Somit findet diesen Samstag der nächste Bautag statt. Treffpunkt ist 13.00 am Hahnenkammhaus*. Dann laufen wir gemeinsam runter.

Wer ein funktionstüchtiges Fahrrad besitzt darf gerne während des bauens mal proberollen um zu schauen ob das was wir da machen auch fahrbar ist.

Desweiteren wäre die Frage wer ein Kammtrails Hoodie/Kapuzenpulli haben möchte. Die sind echt cool. Wir würden die gerne so günstig als möglich halten , dennoch aber einen Teil der Einnahmen irgendwie beiseite legen.

Grüsse

Robbi


----------



## Bejak (21. Januar 2020)

Hoodie/Kapuzenpulli ... cool, Aussehen, Kostenpunkt?


----------



## robbi_n (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

also wir können eine vorerst begrenzte Anzahl an Kapuzenpullis anbieten. Es wird einen Brustaufdruck geben in einem neuen Design.

Bestellungen können an [email protected] gesendet werden, der Preis beträgt 60,- Euro und der Erlös wird dem Projekt zugute kommen. Die Anzahl ist daher begrenzt weil wir die Pullis in ziemlich guter Qualität herstellen und eine grössere Menge aktuell nicht machbar wäre für uns. Das Logo musste abgespeckt werden weil der Entgitterungsaufwand hier deutlich geringer ist.
Bei Fixbestellungen bitte eure Kontaktdaten angeben, sobald die Zahlung eingegangen ist geht euer Hoodie in Produktion.

Sollten deutlich mehr Bestellungen reinkommen müssen wir uns Gedanken machen. 

Besten dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (29. Januar 2020)

Kurzes Update, nächster Bautag *Vorraussichtlich 8.2. *


----------



## illegmex (5. Februar 2020)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, nächster Bautag *Vorraussichtlich 8.2. *


Gibts schon ne Uhrzeit?


----------



## robbi_n (29. Februar 2020)

Zur Info, das Wetter läuft etwas gegen uns.:

Hallo Biker! Leider können wir die beiden fertigen Trails am Hahnenkamm nicht wie geplant zum 01.03.2020 zur Verfügung stellen. Durch die Wetterlage in den letzten Tagen sind wir nicht mit der Beschilderung fertig geworden. Diese ist jedoch zwingend für das Rettungskonzept notwendig. Zudem sind noch einige Bäume den Wind zum Opfer gefallen und noch nicht beseitigt worden. Daher sind wir gezwungen, die Trails noch etwas länger gesperrt zu halten. Bitte respektiert diese Entscheidung. Wir haben es uns nicht leicht gemacht. Esst eure Teller leer, damit das Wetter besser wird! ? Ride on! 
Euere Hahnenkamm Trail AG


----------



## fuerstfanta (5. Mai 2020)

Hi Robbi,

schön, daß die Trails jetzt offen sind. Danke für die ganze Arbeit, die ihr noch in die Beschilderung und das Reparieren der letzten Baustellen und Sturmschäden gesteckt habt. Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter, gibt es einen Zeitplan, wann mit weiteren Trails angefangen wird? Welcher soll als nächstes angegangen werden?
Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Florian301 (11. Mai 2020)

Also der Burgentrail ist schonmal genial, den Speichenbach bin ich nocht nicht gefahren. Vielen Dank für die super Arbeit.

Eins ist mir aufgefallen: Am Ende des Burgentrails auf der breiten "Forststraße" wäre ein größeres Hinweisschild für die Fussgänger und anderen Randfahrer wichtig, dass Mountainbiker aus der Seite bzw vom Trail kommen.
Man kommt hier ja gerade nicht nur mit 5kmh an. Gestern haben mich Wanderer angekackt obwohl ich sie weder umgefahren habe noch mit 55kmh an ihnen vorbei gedonnert bin, oder geschweige denn jemanden gefährdet habe. Sie haben halt den ganzen Weg für sich eingenommen und ich kam dann vom Trail raus... Damit haben sie nicht gerechnet


----------



## le-zero (12. Mai 2020)

Hey!

Ich wollte die Tage mal bei den Kammtrails vorbeischauen und frage mich, ob es für Besucher ein paar Parkempfehlungen gibt? Irgendwo am Ende des Speichenbachtrails z.B.?

Grüße


----------



## fuerstfanta (12. Mai 2020)

Hey,
wir parken meistens auf dem Parkplatz bei der Feuerwehr. Von da aus ist man schnell am Hahnenkamm. https://goo.gl/maps/btWmrgdbNCXzwkQKA
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## jojo_ab (16. Mai 2020)

Ich bin heute das erste mal den Burgentrail gefahren. Super, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt! ?


----------



## le-zero (16. Mai 2020)

Heute auch vor Ort gewesen und beide Trails gefahren. Bin begeistert. 
Allerdings sind die Wege hoch zum Hahnkamm schon ganz ordentlich (steil), da hat man kaum noch Puste zum runterfahren 

Freue mich auf die noch ausstehenden Trails und hoffe, dass ich mal Zeit finde, mich auch mal beim Bau einzubringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (22. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich möchte mich mal kurz zu Wort melden, zeitlich war das irgendwie nicht so drin.

Zuallererstmal Danke für euer Feedback und schön zu hören das die ersten beiden Trails gefallen.  

Wir freuen uns auch das die ersten beiden am Start sind, ein grosses Brimborium drumrum war aufgrund der aktuellen Situation nocht möglich.

Wie einige sicher bemerkt haben sind mit Freigabe der Trails auch Einschränkungen dahergegangen. Diese betreffen den sogenannten Secret welcher ja seit jahren schon gesperrt werden sollte ( ohne Ersatz war das aber nicht von Erfolg gekrönt ) und den in den letzten Jahren entstandenen Kertelbach ( Richtung Kälberau ). Diese Trails gehören nicht zum Konzept und vom Befahren ist abzusehen. Hier wird sicher auch mal mit Kontrollen zu rechnen sein.

Weiter gehen wird es mit dem schwarzen Trail ( Richtung Michelbach/Kahl ), hier wird sich in den nächsten Wochen was tun, bitte noch ein wenig Geduld.

Offizielle Bautage sind Situationsbedingt dieser Tage noch nicht geplant. Mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt.

Die Diskussionen mit Wanderern sind uns bekannt, wir werden sehen wie sich das lösen lässt. Hier laufen Gespräche. Bis dahin einfach Rücksicht nehmen.

Was die Uphills betrifft, ja da gehts schon teils bergauf, das bringt der Berg so mit sich. Manche direkte Verbindungen lassen sich über Umwege entschärfen, aber oftmals nur bedingt.

Wir arbeiten derzeit weiter an der Gesamtbeschilderung und am Rettungskonzept für den 3ten Trail.

Viel Spass.

Robbi


----------



## SpessartFuchs (22. Mai 2020)

@robbi_n 

kommt dann auch mal ne umweltverträglichere und auch optisch schönere Befestigung der Schilder in Aussicht?  Die Kabelbinder stechen ins Auge?

Ansonsten, Klasse Arbeit habt ihr da geleistet..


----------



## fuerstfanta (23. Mai 2020)

Hi!
Aufgrund der lokalen Nähe hier ein Link zu einem von mir erstellten Thread:





						Waldstrecke in Seligenstadt legalisieren
					

Hallo Bike-Freunde,  vor ca. 2 Wochen wurde die kleine Bike-Strecke, die sich Kinder und Jugendliche in den Seligenstädter Wald gebuddelt haben, von der Stadt zerstört. Den Zeitungsartikel dazu habe ich mal angehängt.  Heute um 11:30Uhr gibt es eine Begehung des "Tatorts" mit der CDU Fraktion...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Vielleicht liest ja der ein oder andere aus Seligenstadt mit und ist auch daran interessiert. 
Mangels natürlicher Erhebungen im Seligenstädter Wald handelt es sich aber mehr um einen Pumptrack als um einen Trail. Aber vor allem für Kinder und Jugendliche war die Strecke eine tolle Beschäftigung, daher möchte ich mich dafür einsetzen, daß sie wieder aufgebaut wird. Weitere Infos im Artikel! 
Grüße
Christoph


----------



## korben (23. Mai 2020)

Gestern beide Trails getestet, sind schön geworden, da sag ich schon mal danke?


----------



## jojo_ab (29. Mai 2020)

Augen auf Leute!

Ich bin heute mit meiner Freundin gefahren und habe extra den Boden gescannt, um ihr ein paar Tipps geben zu können. Dabei ist mir ein ganz besonderes neues "Feature" aufgefallen ?:



Ein ca. 10-15cm abgebrochener/abgeschlagener Flaschenhals im Trail. Vom Rest der Flasche war nichts zu sehen, scheint also eher kein Zufall gewesen zu sein, dass das Teil da liegt.




War nicht mittig im Trail, aber zumindest an einer Stelle, an der es zwei Lines gibt und gerade Anfänger da mal  wechseln könnten.




Hier die Stelle (Flaschenhals hatte ich auf dem Bild schon weg geräumt). Das ist noch im oberen Bereich, wo beide Trails zusammen sind.

War heute gegen 13 Uhr, außer ein paar anderen Bikern haben wir niemand  gesehen. Also passt alle mal auf, wer sich da noch so rumtreibt....


----------



## Florian301 (29. Mai 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Augen auf Leute!
> 
> Ich bin heute mit meiner Freundin gefahren und habe extra den Boden gescannt, um ihr ein paar Tipps geben zu können. Dabei ist mir ein ganz besonderes neues "Feature" aufgefallen ?:
> Anhang anzeigen 1054027
> ...


Oben an der Traileinfahrt am Bogen habe ich auch schon ses öfteren Scherben entdeckt, aber keine Ahnung ob die da bewusst voj Leuten verteilt wurden, oder das Resultat von irgendwelchen Suffköppen sind... Bin heute um 11 den blauen Trail gefahren, die Scherbe ist mir nicht aufgefallen, aber ich bin an der Stelle mehr links gefahren und habe auch nicht den kompletten Boden um mich herum gescannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (15. Oktober 2020)

Hi,

zur Info, diesen Samstag findet auf allen 4 Trails am Hahnenkamm eine Übung der Bergwacht mit den ansässigen Feuerwehren und Rettungsdiensten statt. Es wird zu zeitweisen Sperrungen der Trails bzw einzelner Trailabschnitte kommen.
Auch auf den Forstwegen kann es dadurch natürlich zu der ein oder anderen Behinderung kommen.

Bitte um Rücksicht.

Besten dank.

Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (28. Oktober 2020)

Kleines Zwischenupdate:

Der letzte Abschnitt am Burgentrail führte über einen Rückeweg, dieser wurde aber doch stark von Wanderern und Spaziergängern genutzt so das es zu Zwischenfällen kam. Nach Rücksprachen mit Forst und Änderungsantrag bei der UNB konnte eine Alternative geschaffen werden.

Daher ist hier seit dieser Woche der letzte Abschnit auch als Trail freigegeben. Zuerst rechts vom Rückeweg, dann kurz vor der Kurve links vom Rückeweg. Paar nette Kurven und Sprünge sind vorhanden. Am Ende kommt man wieder auf den Rückeweg und dort sind Bremsschikanen vorhanden.

Bitte nehmt nach wie vor Rücksicht auf Wanderer/Spaziergänger, Pferde und sonstige Waldnutzer.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. November 2020)

Zum Saisonabschluss war heute echt viel los am Kamm. Wollte heute alle vier Trails in einer grossen Runde machen, da ich dieses Jahr nur den Burgentrail gefahren bin. Mich hats heute im letzten Drittel auf dem Speichenbachtrail gut hingezwirbelt. Die Kombi Frost, Morgentau und Nässe bei nicht optimaler Bereifung war fatal, doe Baumwurzeln waren sehr glitschig das hat Teilstücke für mich unfahrbar gemacht. Da war ich auch gar nicht drauf gefasst. Dann eben im März wieder bwi hoffentlich besseren Wetter.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

wie ihr alle mitbekommen habt ist die Saison nun auch am Kamm rum. Die Trails sind aktuell mit Ketten gesperrt. Es stehen diverse Ausbesserungsarbeiten an. Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation ist noch unklar wie wir das gestalten, aber zum 1.3. werden die Ketten sicher verschwinden.


*Wichtige Info noch. Am Samstag den 5.12.2020 findet im gesamten Alzenauer Hahnenkammgebiet eine Drückjagd statt*. Diese geht bis 14.00.
Ich denke es macht Sinn am Samstag den Kamm zu meiden.

Besten Dank.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Zum Saisonabschluss war heute echt viel los am Kamm. Wollte heute alle vier Trails in einer grossen Runde machen, da ich dieses Jahr nur den Burgentrail gefahren bin. Mich hats heute im letzten Drittel auf dem Speichenbachtrail gut hingezwirbelt. Die Kombi Frost, Morgentau und Nässe bei nicht optimaler Bereifung war fatal, doe Baumwurzeln waren sehr glitschig das hat Teilstücke für mich unfahrbar gemacht. Da war ich auch gar nicht drauf gefasst. Dann eben im März wieder bwi hoffentlich besseren Wetter.



Ich hoffe du hast dir nix ernsthaftes getan.

Die Trails wurden rege genutzt und sehen dementsprechend aus. Daher ist die Sperre tatsächlich recht sinnvoll.


----------



## illegmex (3. Dezember 2020)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Wenn Helfer benötigt werden einfach Bescheid sagen!



Dito, den auf Facebook und hier habe ich seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr von Bautagen gelesen


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Dezember 2020)

Die Bautage sind aufgrund der aktuellen Situation leider nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Daher liest man auch nichts über geplante Arbeitseinsätze.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Dezember 2020)

Kapselriss im rechten Daumen, der war aber vorher schon angeknackst. Im März versuche ich es dann auf ein neues.


----------



## Florian301 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube auf Instagram Postet ein gewisser Herr Videos wie er auf dem verschneiten gesperrten Trails fährt. Wenn dem so ist, ist das natürlich ein super Zeichen... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Dezember 2020)

Auf IG gibts aber so einige die Schnee und Trailsperrung noch mit einer Nachtfahrt kombinieren. Nennt man wohl Supertrumpf. Steckt man nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (3. Dezember 2020)

Die Videos die ich meine waren definitiv keine Nachtfahrt


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Dezember 2020)

Die Frage ist ob auf den 4 gesperrten Trails oder auf anderen Wegen in der Nähe des Kamms. Und....... das muss man leider auch sagen....... es werden sich nicht 100% alle immer an die Regeln halten welche aufgestellt werden. Ich selbst bin auch am Kamm unterwegs. Jedoch nicht auf den Trails.
Und....... die Videos müssen ja nicht unbedingt am Tag des Postings auch gemacht worden sein.


----------



## Florian301 (3. Dezember 2020)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob auf den 4 gesperrten Trails oder auf anderen Wegen in der Nähe des Kamms. Und....... das muss man leider auch sagen....... es werden sich nicht 100% alle immer an die Regeln halten welche aufgestellt werden. Ich selbst bin auch am Kamm unterwegs. Jedoch nicht auf den Trails.
> Und....... die Videos müssen ja nicht unbedingt am Tag des Postings auch gemacht worden sein.


Das ist auch klar. Es ist aber ein offensichtliches Video auf den Trails...

Mir ist es auch egal, ich finde es halt nur suboptimal wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält und dass dann öffentlich postet, was andere evtl. auch dazu motiviert oder "anstiftet"und am Ende gibt's wieder Ärger mit der Stadt, dem Forst oder sonst wem, weil man sich nicht an die Regeln hält....


----------



## robbi_n (1. März 2021)

Hi,

die Trails sind ab heute wieder offen. 

Fahrt bitte nicht blindlings runter, es haben sich einige Kleinigkeiten geändert. Diverse Linienanpassungen gab es und auch einge kleinere und grössere Hindernisse haben einzug gehalten. Also erstmal alles anschauen.

Sollte was nicht passen einfach mal feedback geben.

Viel Spass.

Robbi


----------



## Roonieman (7. März 2021)

Auf der Homepage steht bei allen Trails noch geschlossen.


----------



## Florian301 (7. März 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Trails sind ab heute wieder offen.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Arbeit! Sind echt super geworden.

Ist es an manchen Stellen beabsichtigt, dass man sozusagen in einer Rinne fährt? Ich fand es besser als es etwas glatter bzw ebener war bzw man eben nicht in so einer Rinne gefahren ist. Bspw am Burgentrail das neue Stück und teilweise auf dem vorherigen Abschnitt...


----------



## Los-Dellos (7. März 2021)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage steht bei allen Trails noch geschlossen.


Ist aber alles geöffnet, ich war direkt am Montag vor Ort.


----------



## Roonieman (8. März 2021)

war auch eher nur als kleiner Hinweis gemeint


----------



## robbi_n (8. März 2021)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage steht bei allen Trails noch geschlossen.


Ist in Arbeit. Trails sind offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (8. März 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Arbeit! Sind echt super geworden.
> 
> Ist es an manchen Stellen beabsichtigt, dass man sozusagen in einer Rinne fährt? Ich fand es besser als es etwas glatter bzw ebener war bzw man eben nicht in so einer Rinne gefahren ist. Bspw am Burgentrail das neue Stück und teilweise auf dem vorherigen Abschnitt...


Das ist mir jetzt so gar nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich mit Hänger durch bin. Ich denke das rührt daher das der Geländeverlauf sehr hängend ist, grade am letzten Teil des Burgen paralell des Weges. Und da es blau kategorisiert ist musste recht viel abgetragen werden. In erster Linie ist das der Part der zuständigen Trailpaten.


----------



## Hahnenkamm (13. März 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ist es an manchen Stellen beabsichtigt, dass man sozusagen in einer Rinne fährt? Ich fand es besser als es etwas glatter bzw ebener war bzw man eben nicht in so einer Rinne gefahren ist.


Wenn der Trail schräg zum Hang verläuft besteht die Gefahr, daß ohne Abstützung dieser immer breiter wird. Ich bin zwar kein Trailpate, aber wir mussten vereinzelt die alte Spur etwas abstützen. Einige Kurven haben für den Flow einen höheren Anlieger bekommen. Mag sein, dass hier Rinnen entstanden sind. Sollte aber für die Meisten sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Florian301 (13. März 2021)

Hahnenkamm schrieb:


> Wenn der Trail schräg zum Hang verläuft besteht die Gefahr, daß ohne Abstützung dieser immer breiter wird. Ich bin zwar kein Trailpate, aber wir mussten vereinzelt die alte Spur etwas abstützen. Einige Kurven haben für den Flow einen höheren Anlieger bekommen. Mag sein, dass hier Rinnen entstanden sind. Sollte aber für die Meisten sehr hilfreich sein.


Danke dir. Klingt plausibel und passt zu dem was ich gesehen habe


----------



## robbi_n (18. März 2021)

Zur Info:

Beim gestrigen Begang am Giftiger Berg Trail wurden gefährliche abgebrochene Baumstücke in diversen Baumkronen entdeckt, diese hängen direkt über dem Trailverlauf und wenn die abschmieren schlagen die unweigerlich durch den Helm durch. Es sind die Abschnitte 1, 2, 3, 4 und 6 betroffen weshalb wir uns dazu entschlossen haben den Trail vorerst zu sperren. 

Der Forst ist informiert und hat schon entsprechend reagiert, es wird ein Kletterer sich der Sache annehmen.

Wir werden zudem so gut es geht selber tätig werden. Sobald frei ist gebe ich bescheid.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. März 2021)

War am Wochenende mal wieder dort, sehr gute Arbeit! Macht Spaß, vorallem der Burgentrail, zumindest bei Matsch die bessere Wahl als die Speiche - zumindest für mich


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2021)

Dto. Einmal Fango.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. März 2021)

Auch wenn die Chance gering ist: Falls jemand am Brandflecktrail zwischen Ende vorletzten Abschnitt bis Ende letzten Abschnitt eine Leatt Goggle findet, bitte eine Pn an mich, danke


----------



## robbi_n (10. April 2021)

Moin.

Wir waren selbst tätig und konnten ein Grossteil rausbekommen. Dennoch mussten wir weiter sperren da noch mehr  wetterbedingter Windbruch aufgetreten ist. Ebenso am 2ten Abschnitt vom Speichenbachtrail. 
Gestern war ein Kletterer da und hat so gut wie alles freigeklettert. Ebenso war ein Trupp vom Forst da und hat den windschiefen Baum am Speichenbach zerstückelt. Wir haben heute begang gemacht, die Reste beseitigt und somit ist der Speichenbach wieder frei, ebenso der GBT, allerdings ist hier der letzte Abschnitt noch gesperrt.


Viel Spass.


----------



## LDSign (10. April 2021)

Sehr geil  Vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit!


----------



## robbi_n (28. Juni 2021)

Moin,

es hat zwar nichts direkt mit den Kammtrails zu tun aber seit Freitag ist der Alzenauer Pumptrack eröffnet. Noch nicht Hundertprozent fertig aber gut fahrbahr.

Zu finden an der Kahltalhalle.


----------



## robbi_n (28. Juni 2021)

Ergänzend noch paar Eindrücke.


----------



## robbi_n (29. Juni 2021)

Moin.

Nach den starken Regenfällen gestern und eben grade sind die Trails bis auf weiteres gesperrt. Es gab kleinere Erdrutsche und wir müssen erst raus und schauen was geht und was nicht.

Danke.


----------



## Florian301 (29. Juni 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Nach den starken Regenfällen gestern und eben grade sind die Trails bis auf weiteres gesperrt. Es gab kleinere Erdrutsche und wir müssen erst raus und schauen was geht und was nicht.
> 
> Danke.


Danke für die Info.

Ich wette dass es trotzdem wieder ein paar Helden geben wird die die Sperrung nicht beachten...


----------



## Florian301 (2. Juli 2021)

@robbi_n Wie ist die Lage am Kamm bzw auf den Trails?


----------



## thimsche (2. Juli 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es hat zwar nichts direkt mit den Kammtrails zu tun aber seit Freitag ist der Alzenauer Pumptrack eröffnet. Noch nicht Hundertprozent fertig aber gut fahrbahr.
> 
> Zu finden an der Kahltalhalle.



Sehr gut!
Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## LDSign (2. Juli 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> @robbi_n Wie ist die Lage am Kamm bzw auf den Trails?



Gestern Abend war noch alles dicht...und ziemlich nass. Von Matsch kann man kaum reden...alles weggespült...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (2. Juli 2021)

Trails sind alle kontrolliert und werden heute noch freigegeben sobald alle Ketten weg sind. Bis auf Branntfleck, da steht ein Einsatz an. Evtl wird der teilfreigegeben, weiss ich aktuell noch nicht.

Gebt beim befahren obacht, es ist ausgewaschen und teils ruppig.


----------



## MTB-1988 (4. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand sein Schloss verloren?


----------



## fuerstfanta (29. Juli 2021)

Unser Beitrag zum BikeYoke Video Contrst für Trail Builder:


----------



## Florian301 (29. Juli 2021)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Unser Beitrag zum BikeYoke Video Contrst für Trail Builder:


Deshalb der BikeYoke Busi hier in Alzenau?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. August 2021)

Morsche!
Weiß jemand etwas genaueres, was da einem Biker gestern am Hexenthorn passiert ist (und wie er es überstanden hat)?


----------



## LDSign (30. August 2021)

Moin

Grad in der Presse gelesen. Waren ziemlich unterirdische Bedingungen gestern - hatte mich aber trotzdem gewundert warum der untere Teil vom Hexenthorn gesperrt war (gegen 17:30).


----------



## Alex1206 (2. September 2021)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche!
> Weiß jemand etwas genaueres, was da einem Biker gestern am Hexenthorn passiert ist (und wie er es überstanden hat)?



Ist an der Quelle oben gefahren und beim runter fahren hat er wohl die hintere Abfahrt benutzt. Da ist er weggerutscht und hat unfreiwillig Erdkunde gemacht. Bei dem Wetter war es auch sehr schmierig.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. November 2021)

wollt ma fragen ob wer, im winter ein shuttel zur rinne organisiert ? war im sommer zuletzt da, und hab bock ma wieder  auf speed incl. fette jumps! HK gibt des halt auf dauer net her, jaja, ich weis - in wasserloss oben am berg ham'er auch sowas(hochschieben macht auf dauer keinen spass!).


----------



## Bejak (6. November 2021)

Du meinst die Rinne bei der Burg Frankenstein? Ist die nicht gesperrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Du meinst die Rinne bei der Burg Frankenstein? Ist die nicht gesperrt?


LOL.. gesperrt.. nur für Fahrtechnik *Legastheniker*


----------



## LarsLangfinger (7. November 2021)

Oje


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. November 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Oje


heist genau was ...?


----------



## Bejak (7. November 2021)

Ich glaube, Hessen Forst wird einen ziemlichen Aufstand machen, wenn ihr die Rinne wieder runter fahrt. Da wurde mit Bodenerossion und Archäologie (mittelalterlicher Weg zur Burg hinauf) argumentiert, wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Hessen Forst wird einen ziemlichen Aufstand machen, wenn ihr die Rinne wieder runter fahrt. Da wurde mit Bodenerossion und Archäologie (mittelalterlicher Weg zur Burg hinauf) argumentiert, wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne.


hessenforst verarscht uns seit ca. 25 jahren, von daher können die mich mal ganz besonders am A...!  4x mal ham'mer ne legaliesierung versucht .. das thema ist durch ! fakt ist dort wird immer noch gefahren !!   - (Bodenerossion und Archäologie (mittelalterlicher Weg zur Burg hinauf) -  jojo und alle jahre wird was neues rausgezaubert ..LOL... zum thema Bodenerrosion, gug ma nach Harvestern... die dinger fahren dort auch rum .. - Zum verarschen brauch ich den Hessenforst nicht - das kann ich erleine besser!!!


----------



## Bejak (7. November 2021)

Das Thema brauchen wir nicht zu vertiefen, wurde 1000 schon wiederholt. Fakt ist numal, Gesetz ist Gesetz und Hessenforst hat da numal die Hoheit, egal welche Meinung du da hast. Erwischen sie einen dabei, ist er dran. Und das schlimme dabei ist, aus dem Verhalten einzelner wird auf alle MTB-Fahrer geschlossen, was Verhandlungsspielraum noch weiter einengt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das Thema brauchen wir nicht zu vertiefen, wurde 1000 schon wiederholt. Fakt ist numal, Gesetz ist Gesetz und Hessenforst hat da numal die Hoheit, egal welche Meinung du da hast. Erwischen sie einen dabei, ist er dran. Und das schlimme dabei ist, aus dem Verhalten einzelner wird auf alle MTB-Fahrer geschlossen, was Verhandlungsspielraum noch weiter einengt.


bitte keinen oberlehre raushängen lassen .. oder den moral abpostel spielen - bitte halte deine meinung im zauen - wenn du net dort fahren willst ist das OK ..! aber bitte mir keinen bären aufbinden .. fahr dort immernoch regelmässig !! PS: der verhandlungsspielraum wurde dort schon immer sehr konservative ausgelegt ... und ich scheisss da mitlerweile drauf.  - aber bitte mir nicht irgentetwas auf die backen zu malen, was nicht meine ursprüngliche frage beantwortet - " ich will dort ma wieder shutteln "... wer ist mit von der pratie ?? - Du schonmal net - also erspare mir, dir dinem oberlehrehaftes auftretten! PS 2.0 : ES ist bekannt das dort der Hessenforst sein unwesentreibt.. seit camehr als 25J. wurde dort einiges versucht aber immerwieder von den behörden (naturschtz, hessenfrost) sabotiert !!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. November 2021)

PS 2.1: ich will net mit dir über das für oder dagegen diskutieren   - ich will dort fahren - und spare dir deine belehrungen bitte!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (7. November 2021)

Macht kein Sinn im Hahnenkamm Thread nach einem Shuttle an der Rinne zu fragen, aber ich will ja kein Oberlehrer sein und du machst ja anscheinend eh' was du willst.


----------



## Bejak (7. November 2021)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ich will dort fahren


Ja dann fahr doch, und schonmal danke dafür, dass wegen solchen Handlungen andernorts legale Trails scheitern.


----------



## fastmike (7. November 2021)

Herrlich, macht bitte weiter.Ich komm ausm lachen nimmer raus!!!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. November 2021)

doch macht sinn .. ps: bus ist organisiert..

_Snip_ moderativ entfernt


Termin > Nicolaus
mit shutteln kann nur der der einen FS besitzt, es gilt das rotationsprinzip!  weiter infos nur über die alten kanäle(sollte eigentlich klar sein).


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ja dann fahr doch, und schonmal danke dafür, dass wegen solchen Handlungen andernorts legale Trails scheitern.


keule was meinst du wie die trails am Hannenkamm endstanden sind  ??? Nicht durch betteln .. nein durch illegalle trail bau aktivitäten .. ohne diese würden wir heute noch die wanderwegen rund rollen .. (kopf tisch)


----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. November 2021)

Uff, Restriktionen gegen Radfahrer mit den Juden-Deportationen zu vergleichen - darauf muss man erstmal kommen 🍿


----------



## null-2wo (8. November 2021)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> doch macht sinn .. ps: bus ist organisiert..
> 
> _snip_ moderativ entfernt
> 
> ...


geil! du bist jetzt also der kopf des antifaschistischen widerstandes, weil du held nen gesperrten trail mit dem mtb runterfährst  so geht aktive politische arbeit, glückwunsch! ich erstarre in ehrfurcht bei so viel selbstlosem einsatz 😗


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Uff, Restriktionen gegen Radfahrer mit den Juden-Deportationen zu vergleichen - darauf muss man erstmal kommen 🍿


Wenig Ahnung und viel Minderwertigkeitskomplex vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. November 2021)

und hat sich die allgemeinheit beruhigt oder ist immer noch uffstand  im illegalem trailbereich der rinne angesagt ...lol an die gesetztes treuen - einfachmal die finger von den tasten lassen!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. November 2021)

🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> geil! du bist jetzt also der kopf des antifaschistischen widerstandes, weil du held nen gesperrten trail mit dem mtb runterfährst  so geht aktive politische arbeit, glückwunsch! ich erstarre in ehrfurcht bei so viel selbstlosem einsatz 😗


naja auf nur zu .. termin ist bekannt wann es an der rinne zur sache geht!! gesperrter trail ...LooooL... - ps: ohne illegale strecken - müsstes du die wanderwege am HK fahren ...  die trails die du dort runterfähst sind stellenweise auf - oder in der nähe der den alten illegalen pfaden angelegt worden...!! Zum Denkanstoß


----------



## Bejak (14. November 2021)

Diese ausgewählten HK-Trails sind nachträglich - soweit es möglich war - legalisiert worden, zum Denkanstoß.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Diese ausgewählten HK-Trails sind nachträglich - soweit es möglich war - legalisiert worden, zum Denkanstoß.


oh .. da sind wir einer meinung...😂- also ohne illegale trails am HK gäb es heute keine einzige legaler trail am HK. Dann sind wir uns wohl oder übel einig..! und was war des jetzt für en gelaber von Gestzte und so !?


----------



## AlexH86 (14. November 2021)

Geil, endlich mal eine Diskussion für die ich dieses Forum Feier. Danke Leute 👍🏻
PS: Die alten illegalen Trails am Hk waren der Grund überhaupt zum Kamm zu fahren. Nicht wie heute wo alte E-Bike Rentner die SUPER GEILEN Legelen Trails mit gezogener Bremse runter schleichen!


----------



## Alex1206 (15. November 2021)

TheSpecializt schrieb:


> Geil, endlich mal eine Diskussion für die ich dieses Forum Feier. Danke Leute 👍🏻
> PS: Die alten illegalen Trails am Hk waren der Grund überhaupt zum Kamm zu fahren. Nicht wie heute wo alte E-Bike Rentner die SUPER GEILEN Legelen Trails mit gezogener Bremse runter schleichen!



Stau auf dem Trail ist nur hinten doof. Vorne geht es   

Die Trails am Kamm sind nice geworden und werden immer besser. Die werden auch mit sehr viel Einsatz gehegt und gepflegt. Aber wenn sie dir nicht passen...... Fahr dort nicht. Steht dir frei.

Und....... jeder darf auf Trails fahren. Auch die alten E-Bike-Rentner wie du es so unschön betitelst.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. November 2021)

JustusCorn schrieb:


> Geil, endlich mal eine Diskussion für die ich dieses Forum Feier. Danke Leute 👍🏻
> PS: Die alten illegalen Trails am Hk waren der Grund überhaupt zum Kamm zu fahren. Nicht wie heute wo alte E-Bike Rentner die SUPER GEILEN Legelen Trails mit gezogener Bremse runter schleichen!




ohja stau auf den Kammtrails(da fühlst du dich wie auf der A3 im Feierabendverkehr).. Aber da gibts en trail an dem selbst  gestandene YouTuber scheitern🤣🤪.. Der Giftige Berg... ps: beim bremsen - weniger ist mehr... und dort gibts keinen stau, dieser trail trennt die spreu vom weizen, bitte davon mehr, viiiieeellllll mehr...!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (15. November 2021)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> en trail an dem selbst gestandene YouTuber scheitern🤣🤪


Warum, schlechte Lichtverhältnisse? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (15. November 2021)

Ganz schön was los, find ich prinzipiell gut.

Aber bitte behaltet den nötigen respekt. Man muss nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber nett sein darf jeder. Kann man versuchen. Kost nix.

Und einen gesperrten Trail , der so in der Öffentlichkeit präsent ist wie die Rinne, den sollte man wenn schon stillschweigend nutzen und sich der Konsequenzen die daraus folgen könnten einfach bewusst sein, egal auf welcher Seite.

Negativen Einfluss kann man im Moment denke ich in Eigenregie auf ein Minimumm begrenzen.


----------



## Hahnenkamm (5. Dezember 2021)

JustusCorn schrieb:


> Die alten illegalen Trails am Hk waren der Grund überhaupt zum Kamm zu fahren


Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen! Die alten illegalen Trails am Hahnenkamm waren der Grund überhaupt am Kamm zu wohnen 🤭.
Leider ist beim Mountainbiken immer erst der illegale Trail da. Sonst gäbe es auch keinen Willen etwas zu legalisieren. Plane mal einen Trail wo noch keine illegalen Trails sind. Das gehört leider auch zur Wahrheit wie: legale Trails sind besser als gesperrte illegale Trails.


----------



## fastmike (6. Dezember 2021)

Wo fahrt ihr jetzt am kamm? Da es ja jetzt gesperrte legale Trails gibt...


----------



## Alex1206 (6. Dezember 2021)

fastmike schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr jetzt am kamm? Da es ja jetzt gesperrte legale Trails gibt...



Graveler.... und mal ehrlich. Keiner schreibt Trails welche jetzt noch befahrbar sind.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Dezember 2021)

an der rinne ZB.!!!


----------



## robbi_n (6. Januar 2022)

Kurze Info, 

Diesen Samstag den 8.1.22 findet im ganzen Hahnenkammgebiet eine revierübergreifende Treibjagd statt im Zeitraum von morgens bis ca. 14.00. Es wird sicherlich vieles gesperrt sein. Respektiert diese Sperrungen und versucht am Samstag das Kammgebiet zu meiden.

Robbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZXR_Power (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage weil ich auch aus der Nähe (GN) komme. Ist der Bettelmannpfad am Kamm eigentlich noch befahrbar? Würde den gerne mal testen, ich kenne ihn noch nicht.


----------



## Alex1206 (28. Februar 2022)

ZXR_Power schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage weil ich auch aus der Nähe (GN) komme. Ist der Bettelmannpfad am Kamm eigentlich noch befahrbar? Würde den gerne mal testen, ich kenne ihn noch nicht.



Bettelmann ist offen gesagt nur in kleinen Teilstücken (offizieller Wanderweg wenige 100 Meter) befahrbar. Der Rest ist zum einen durch Forstarbeiten komplett zerstört und auch nicht erlaubt! Bitte nicht befahren. Das macht uns Probleme mit den offiziellen Wegen!


----------



## ZXR_Power (28. Februar 2022)

O. K. Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## seblubb (1. März 2022)

Sind die Kammtrails wieder (wie laut Plan) offen?
Gab ja doch so ein paar Böen in den letzten Wochen...


----------



## fuerstfanta (1. März 2022)

Burgentrail, Speichenbachtrail und giftiger Berg sind offen. Giftiger Berg ist noch sehr nass und viel Neues. Also Achtung. Brandfleck soll Freitag öffnen, Hexenthorntrail dauert noch ne Weile wegen Forstarbeiten. Trailstatus sollte unter Kammtrails.de auch zeitnah aktualisiert werden.


----------



## seblubb (1. März 2022)

besten Dank, dann ist der Freitag gerettet 🤗 

werde Vormittag/Mittag dort sein, falls man sich sieht: schwarzes Eccentric Cromo und bergauf schneller als annersrum


----------



## ZXR_Power (1. März 2022)

Hört sich gut an. Ich peile den Mi Nachmittag mal an.
Was ist mit dem Dominatrail, noch nicht offen?

Edit:
War heute dort, ist klasse geworden! Der Aufstieg durch die Weinberge ist schon heftig… Auf der anderen Seite durch den Wald hoch gehts etwas entspannter.


----------



## ey353 (11. März 2022)

Moin!
Hat jemand einen Tipp was die gelbe Trailampel auf der Kammtrails Webseite bedeutet (aktuell bei Speichenbach)? Ist der Trail nur Abschnittsweise offen?

Merci & viele Grüße!


----------



## Alex1206 (11. März 2022)

ey353 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand einen Tipp was die gelbe Trailampel auf der Kammtrails Webseite bedeutet (aktuell bei Speichenbach)? Ist der Trail nur Abschnittsweise offen?
> 
> Merci & viele Grüße!



Trail ist befahrbar aber möglicherweise nicht alle Abschnitte aufgrund, im aktuellen Fall, Forstarbeiten.


----------



## fuerstfanta (11. März 2022)

Gelb bedeutet: offen, aber vorsichtig fahren. Möglicherweise sind auf der Strecke noch Baustellen oder einzelne Bäume quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey353 (11. März 2022)

Merci - dann schauen wir morgen einfach mal vor Ort


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. April 2022)

Sind wir nur gedulted auf den kammtrails und geniesen die waldleufer und spaziergaenger vorrang auf den trails -  speziell auf den burgentrail ?
die Zu Fuss fraktion behart dort sehr energisch auf die benutzung als wanderweg, hatte die letzte woche ne begegnung der besonderen art(letzter u. erster abschnitt vom kamm oben{start}) und heute ebenfalls!   bei diskusionen kommt immer wieder das betretungsrecht, das von der wanderfarktion gerne als argument in den raum gestellt wird und jedesmal zu wilden unuetzigen diskusionen fuehrt!
Frage an alle, wer, wie od. was haftet, falls es dochmal zu einem unfall aufdem trail durch nutzung von wanderen & Fussgaenger kommt ?


----------



## fuerstfanta (2. April 2022)

Die Kammtrails sind allesamt neu angelegte Wege. Es wurden keine Wanderwege zu MTB-Trails umfunktioniert. Soviel schon mal zu dem Argument, die MTBler klauen alle Wege. Das hört man auch öfter mal. Und auch wenn die Wanderer "da schon immer" lang gelaufen sind, sind das keine offiziellen Wanderwege, sondern alte Rückegassen oder eben Trampelpfade. So steht es auch auf den Schilder, die extra oben und jetzt auch unten am Burgentrail aufgehängt wurden. Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber kein Gesetz, das es dem Wanderer verbietet auf dem Trail zu laufen. Als Biker muß man immer mit Gefahren auf dem Trail rechnen, seien es Kinder, gestürzte Fahrer, umgestürzte Bäume oder ähnliches. Ich versuche den Wanderern dann immer zu erkären, daß es trotzdem für alle ziemlich gefährlich ist, was die da machen. Wer aber tatsächlich haftet, wenn Du einen Wander umfährst, wird dir dann vermutlich nur der Richter sagen können.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

*[vom Team gelöscht]*

zurück zum thema >>>

Am ersten stecken abschnitt(start), kann mann/frau das gas schön stehen lassen und dabei noch voll antreten - bis kurz nachdem minihuppel/wurzel tepisch(da ma bei dem tempo sowieso darüber gleitet), kurz anbremsen(etwas vom warpspeed vernichten, sonst könnts eng werden.... und schön die geschwindigkeit mit durch die rechtskurve gepuscht...
Uppsss....(!?)
Da latscht ne gruppe mit hund den kurs hoch ... und du knallst mit ca. 20km/h in die gruppe rein... Kein cooler gedanke...!
Beim Burgentrail sind geschindigkeiten zwischen ca.10 bis 50km/h, ø20 - 30km/h(je nach strecken abschnitt); so meine einschätzung üblich...
Da wäre noch ein gedanken dazu ... geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit...geradzu wichtig beim shreddern...
Eine vollbremsung auf einem wurzeltepisch einzuleiten kann extrem brenzlig werden, wenn die wandersfreunden den trail als abkürzung nach oben nutzen....


----------



## ZXR_Power (3. April 2022)

Letztes Jahr habe ich auch ganz am Ende des Burgentrails eine Gruppe angetroffen, welche im Trail zum Kamm hochlaufen wollten. Habe sie freundlich auf die Schilder aufmerksam gemacht, und gebeten die Forstwege zu benutzen. Ob sie das verstanden haben, weiss ich nicht. Finde es aber auch sehr bedenklich das Fussgänger die Schilder einfach ignorieren. Umgekehrt gibts immer nen Riesenärger und es wird auf die bösen biker geschimpft. Jetzt ist am Kamm schon alles super beschildert und geregelt, was soll man noch alles machen?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

ZXR_Power schrieb:


> Jetzt ist am Kamm schon alles super beschildert und geregelt, was soll man noch alles machen?


 Das ist die eigentliche frage - denn mit tempo macht der kurs extrem viel spass!


----------



## Maffin_ (3. April 2022)

Einfach fahren, spaß haben und nett zueinander sein


----------



## glacius (3. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Das ist die eigentliche frage - denn mit tempo macht der kurs extrem viel spass
> 
> 
> ZXR_Power schrieb:
> ...


Da kannst du nichts anderes machen, als im Kopf haben, das da hochgelaufen wird, wenn du mit Speed runter fährst. Und wenn einer drinsteht freundlich bleiben, Grüßen, nicht diskutieren.
Die Menschen, welche da jetzt, trotz Beschilderung reinlaufen, wollen Stress machen und auf Ihr Recht pochen.
Da gibt es keine Grundlage für gute Gespräche und Konsens. Ich fahre da mehrmals die Woche runter und meist ist da eh keiner drin.

*[Gelöscht - wie kann man nur raten, "Draufzuhalten", wenn Wanderer entgegenkommen...]*


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Einfach fahren, spaß haben und nett zueinander sein


ist nicht immer einfach, wenn man-/frau freundlich darauf aufmerksam macht
 -  das das KEIN wanderweg ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

*[Gelöscht - geht's noch?]*


----------



## Sandheide (3. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ist nicht immer einfach, wenn man-/frau freundlich darauf aufmerksam macht
> -  das das KEIN wanderweg ist!


Dir wird aber leider nix anderes übrig bleiben. So sch... wie es auch ist. Die Rechtslage ist was das Betretungsrecht (Bayern) betrifft da ja eindeutig. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut so sonst würden wir wenn es nach einigen anderen Waldnutzern geht von den meisten Wegen ausgeschlossen werden. 
Also einfach damit arrangieren auch wenn es einem schwer fällt.


----------



## Maffin_ (3. April 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Einfach fahren, spaß haben und *nett *zueinander sein





Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ist nicht immer einfach, wenn man-/frau *freundlich *darauf aufmerksam macht
> - das das KEIN wanderweg ist!


sehe da kein problem. Ich bin sehr dankbar für die wunderbaren trails und habe dort viel zu viel freude als das ich mich über wanderer ärgern könnte. Zumal die allermeisten leute dort sehr nett und freundlich sind.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2022)

...zumal auch langsamere Biker dort unterwegs sind. Hatte vor ein paar Wochen einen Papa mit seinem Kurzen auf dem Burgentrail. In so ein Gespann mit allem was geht von hinten reinrauschen ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

*[Gelöscht - nächster Schmarrn - bitte bleibt OnTopic]*


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. April 2022)

Man, das Problem gibts doch überall, nützt doch nix seitenlang darüber rumzujammern als wäre das ein Hahnenkamm spezielles Problem. Fahr doch mal Freitags oder Samstags die DH in Willingen, da siehst du regelmäßig besoffene von der Hüttengaudi den Trail am Roadgap hochlatschen. DAS ist maximal grenzdebil und selbst im Bikepark muss man damit rechnen. Feldberg, Schäferskopf, Kaiserstuhl etc. gibts doch überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...zumal auch langsamere Biker dort unterwegs sind. Hatte vor ein paar Wochen einen Papa mit seinem Kurzen auf dem Burgentrail. In so ein Gespann mit allem was geht von hinten reinrauschen ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


da die langsamen sich nicht bergauf bewegen sondern der fall linie nach bergab, ist das net so das problem...!  Und ja das kenn ich - das früher oder später - ein langsamere fahrer vor mir auf taucht - aber dann bremst mehr ab und sortiert sich hinterdem langssameren fahrer ein ... ist net so des problem...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Man, das Problem gibts doch überall, nützt doch nix seitenlang darüber rumzujammern als wäre das ein Hahnenkamm spezielles Problem. Fahr doch mal Freitags oder Samstags die DH in Willingen, da siehst du regelmäßig besoffene von der Hüttengaudi den Trail am Roadgap hochlatschen. DAS ist maximal grenzdebil und selbst im Bikepark muss man damit rechnen. Feldberg, Schäferskopf, Kaiserstuhl etc. gibts doch überall.


jo und der Gerrom hat dort anno 2010 oder war des 2009 einen wanderer beim roadgap abgeschossen...  und nicht nur den wandere sondern auch sich selbst in KK gebeamt...  und genau deshalb fahr ich net mehr so gerne in willingen, weills dort fast immer knallt mit den besoffenen...! UNd willigen ist der einige park bei dem das so ist.. in den anderen parks in DE kenn ich das nicht so!! und ausdem ausland kenn ich das auch net !!


----------



## IRONworkX (4. April 2022)

Seit froh, dass ihr so eine Möglichkeit bekommen habt und dann noch so geil umgesetzt habt. Ignoriert die paar Spinner, die haste wirklich überall. Recht hin oder her ist doch Unsinn. 

Ich find die Kammtrails super und freue mich den Neuen mal zu fahren. Sehr geil angelegt, vielen Dank an die Erbauer!


----------



## mw.dd (4. April 2022)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Wer aber tatsächlich haftet, wenn Du einen Wander umfährst, wird dir dann vermutlich nur der Richter sagen können.


Der Radfahrer natürlich. Fußgänger haben Vorrang, denn egal wie Du den Weg nennst - es bleibt ein  Weg.


Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> - das das KEIN wanderweg ist!


Fußgänger dürfen so ziemlich überall im Wald zu Fuß gehen und sind nicht an gewidmete Wege gebunden, schon gar nicht an irgendwas, dass "Wander"weg genannt wird.


Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> das betrettungsrecht greifft dort nicht


Doch.


ZXR_Power schrieb:


> Habe sie freundlich auf die Schilder aufmerksam gemacht, und gebeten die Forstwege zu benutzen. Ob sie das verstanden haben, weiss ich nicht. Finde es aber auch sehr bedenklich das Fussgänger die Schilder einfach ignorieren. Umgekehrt gibts immer nen Riesenärger und es wird auf die bösen biker geschimpft. Jetzt ist am Kamm schon alles super beschildert und geregelt, was soll man noch alles machen?


Die Schilder sind nichts anderes als ein - hoffentlich freundlich gemeinter - Hinweis. Und das ist auch gut so, denn:


Sandheide schrieb:


> Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut so sonst würden wir wenn es nach einigen anderen Waldnutzern geht von den meisten Wegen ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. April 2022)

*[Gelöscht - Mod]*


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

Also es steht eigentlich alles geschrieben, man muss nur gewillt sein es auch dementsprechend zu verstehen.

Wie schon richtigerweise festgestellt gibt es ein Betretungsrecht, der Wanderer kann, und darf, überall langlatschen wo es ihm passt. Ja uns passt das auch nicht. Genau deswegen gibt es keine Verbotsschilder von uns, das dürfen wir nämlich gar nicht. Wir können lediglich freundlich drauf hinweisen. Genauso wie wir darauf hinweisen das es gilt so zu fahren das man jederzeit und rechtzeitig bei auftretenden Hindernissen anhalten können muss, ja auch das ist doof, aber es ist halt so.

Das ist auch keine Grauzone, das ist so. Und damit muss man halt klarkommen, darin widerum sehe ich jetzt nicht so das Riesenproblem. Ich denke bei angepasster Fahrweise kann man die gefährlichen Situationen im Griff haben. Und wenn da Wanderer sind, freundlich drauf hinweisen und gut ist. Da ausfallend zu reagieren ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg.
Wer auf letzte Rille fahren will oder muss der sollte sich mal umschauen ob es nicht eine passende Veranstaltung gibt.

Die Trails sind offiziell und legal, aber geltendes recht können wir nunmal nicht umgehen. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist immer noch der beste Weg.


----------



## Schlappeseppel (4. April 2022)

Und um Robbies sehr gute Antwort noch zu ergänzen: auf illegalen Trails ist das Problem das gleiche, weil der Wanderer einen Weg hoch geht, ob legal oder nicht. Betretungsrecht greift. Auf den Kammtrails hat man im Fall der Fälle immerhin eine legale, ausgewiesene Strecke mit Hinweisen auf die Gefahren. Und wenn etwas passieren sollte, ist das für einen Richter sehr hilfreich und interessant.
Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es auf einem illegalen Trail im Unfall schlechter ausgeht für den Biker wenn es vor den Kadi geht.

Und zum Abschluss: wir haben hier ein Trail System geschaffen, KEINEN!! Bikepark und schon gar keine Rennstrecke.
Wenn du mit Kopf aus ballern willst ohne Rücksicht dann tu das bitte im Park, dafür gibt’s die Strecken dort. 🙂👍

Ride on!

Seb

PS: ich fahr auch immer was geht, aber seid euch halt bewusst, dass ihr Bremsen können müsst im Fall der Fälle.👻


----------



## eDw (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> *[Zitat Entfernt - Mod]*


Du hast die Antwort schon mehrfach hier bekommen. Willst sie aber nicht hoeren oder nicht glauben?!?
Trails sind im rechtlichen Sinne Wege und Du kannst sie fuer keinen sperren.
Als Fussgaenger hast Du laut bayrischem Gesetz freies Betretungsrecht 24/7 auch ohne Wege.
An Jeder Sektion steht von unten her ein Schild mit der Bitte, die Trails nicht zu begehen oder gar mit dem EBike in die falsche Richtung zu befahren.
Du musst auf Sicht fahren. Wenn Du einen Fussgaenger - oder ein gestuerzen Biker - abraeumst bist Du schuld.
Ausserdem sind es Naturstrecken und kein Bikepark (rechtlich andrs) und auch keine Rennstrecken wo man unbedingt mit Mach 5 Shredern muss.
Die Nutzung ist uebrigens freiwillig und keine Pflicht!  ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (4. April 2022)

Schlappeseppel schrieb:


> dann tu das bitte im Park





eDw schrieb:


> Bikepark (rechtlich andrs)


Die meisten zu Bikeparks gehörenden Strecken dürften sich im Wald oder der freien Landschaft befinden; die Regeln zum Betreten sollten dann die gleichen sein.


----------



## eDw (4. April 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die meisten zu Bikeparks gehörenden Strecken dürften sich im Wald oder der freien Landschaft befinden; die Regeln zum Betreten dürften dann die gleichen sein.


Trails sind rechtilch gesehen Wege.
Ein Bikepark oder ein Dirtpark sind Sprotstaetten und brauchen auch eine entsprechende Widmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. April 2022)

*[Solche Beiträge wollen wir hier alle nicht lesen. Aufruf zur Gewalt gegen Wanderer? Überleg Dir mal, ob Du hier im richtigen Forum bist]*


----------



## Alex1206 (4. April 2022)

@Fr.th.13 Die Gabe "Denken" ist dir als Mensch von Geburt an gegeben worden. "Mitdenken" ist etwas, dass erwachsene Menschen können und tun sollten. In deinem Alter sollte das doch mal langsam einsetzen. Und ganz ehrlich...... Personen die so rücksichtlos auf den Kammtrails unterwegs sind können wir absolut nicht gebrauchen. Klar ist es doof wenn dir jemand entgegen kommt aber sich mit Wanderern anlegen schadet uns allen und damit der kompletten Community. Lass es einfach und verhalte dich genauso ordentlich und kultiviert wie alle das tun!


----------



## seblubb (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> *[Wieder der böse Mod]*


sagt der Kasper, der hier öffentlich n Aufruf für eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu illegalen Trails startete 

tu uns normal denkenden MTBler doch bitte einen Gefallen und geh in den Bikepark, benimm dich dort wie die letzte Wildsau und überlasse es in der freien Wildbahn ebendiesen. Dankeschön 🤗

und ja, Wanderer, die mir den gut ausgeschilderten Trail entgegenkommen finde ich auch zum Kotzen aber hey: ich habe Größe


----------



## seblubb (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> *[Wieder der böse Mod ]*


schon mal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu löschen? 

schon mal überlegt, dass Stereotypen für bestimmte Personengruppen (die Mountainbiker, die Rennradfahrer, die Wanderer, die BMW Fahrer, die Bullen, die Ausländer, etc) IMMER auf den Vertretern beruhen, die öffentlich negativ auffallen? Dass die idR einen verschwidnend kleinen Anteil der jeweiligen Gruppe darstellen sollte soweit klar sein, oder?

Nochmal: Wenn du dich daneben benimmst macht das nicht den Tag des Wanderers schlechter, sondern vor allem beeinträchtigt es die Arbeit des Kammtrail e.V. und dessen Standing in Gemeinde, Anwohner, Waldbesitzer etc.


----------



## Maffin_ (4. April 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> wieso erzählt er es dir denn _jedes mal_? Klingt für mich nach einer REaktion
> und was ist das überhaupt für eine "Situation vor Ort"? Zugegeben war ich dieses Jahr nur einmal oben aber letztes Jahr hatte ich so einige Abfahrten, quer verteilt auf alle Trails und nie ist mir ein Fußgänger entgegen gekommen.



6 besuche 20 Abfahrten 0 Fußgänger auf nem trail bei mir bisher dieses Jahr.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. April 2022)

Also so kacke wie es da ist fahr ich dort sicher nicht mehr, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch nicht @Fr.th.13 
Dort sind eh nur weichgespülte Lappen unterwegs die für jeden depperten Wanderer bremsen um ihm die devot die Füße zu küssen, absolut nicht meins. Als wenn das nicht reicht, dann sind die auch noch freundlich zu den Wanderern die sich da verirren und noch die Klappe aufreißen, einfach wiederlich und ekelerregend. Ich hab sogar mal mitbekommen, dass sich einer nett mit nem Wanderer unterhalten hat, das ist echt aller aller allerunterste Schublade, bah, ekelhaff. Niemals mehr fahre ich da! Nie! Wieder! Bah! Schließlich sind das angelegte Trails und keine Wanderwege  Drecksfußgängerpack
Und sogar auch noch welche mit Hund waren da 
Man reg ich mich auf, so kacke is das 1!!!elf11!


----------



## mw.dd (4. April 2022)

eDw schrieb:


> Ein Bikepark oder ein Dirtpark sind Sprotstaetten und brauchen auch eine entsprechende Widmung.


Das dürfte zwar der Wunsch der Betreiber sein (vor allem wegen des Entgeltes), jedoch im Ernstfall nur selten rechtlich haltbar.
Die Dirtparks lassen wir da lieber raus, die sind selten in der freien Landschaft/im Wald.


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

Ich kenne viele, ganz sicher sehr viele die da fahren, ja es kommt zu Begegnungen auf den Trails mit wanderern ( und das nicht nur am Kamm ), ob die jetzt absichtlich oder unwissentlich ( ja das solls geben ) da langlaufen sei mal dahingestellt, aber zum eskalieren gehören immer 2.

Und um es ganz klar zu beantworten, JA, du musst da Rücksicht nehmen ( auf Wanderer, andere Biker, Kinder, alles was so unterwegs ist, das gebührt dem eigenen Respekt ) und gegebenenfalls sogar stehen bleiben. Wenn du die hauen willst musst eh absteigen.

Es kommt allerdings irgendwann der Punkt da gerät man mal an den falschen, ob jetzt Wanderer, Jäger oder sogar Biker. Daher sollte man stehts gut überlegen wie man sich wo verhält.


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> zumal ich mir vorstellen kann das das am Brandfleck evtl. auch noch so kommen mag.. und was ist Dann .. ich denk da an die sprünge und die mindest geschwindikeiten die da gefahren werden ...



Ich greif das mal explizit noch mal auf. Ich bin sicher nicht der beste Fahrer, bei weitem nicht, aber ich kann alles fahren und springen was es so bei uns so gibt, und ich fahre das so das ich auf Sicht fahre, wie beim Race auch, und so kann ich jederzeit auf Hindernisse reagieren, in der Luft bremsen geht nicht, aber die paar Meter dahinter um zum stehen zu kommen sind immer einsehbar. Ich passe mich da eben an. Und noch besser, selbst mein 6jähriger fährt und springt ALLES am ganzen Kamm, und selbst der weiss schon wie er das einzuschätzen hat und weiss das mit Hindernissen jeglicher Art JEDERZEIT gerechnet werden MUSS. Da muss man halt unter Umständen mal etwas genauer schauen.

Und selbst bei den internationalen Endurorennen die ich gefahren bin wurde teils auf auftretende Hindernisse in Form von Wanderern hingewiesen mit der Bitte um Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> *[Ich bin aber auch böse..Mod]*


Kann es sein, dass Du keine der Antworten verstanden hast die Dir gegeben wurde?
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich fragen, warum ich jedes Mal duhm angemacht werde, wenn ich jemanden freundlich auf etwas hinweise. Irgendwie scheinen die anderen ja dann ausschließlich unfreundliche Deppen zu sein, oder Du bist womöglich gar nicht so freundlich wie Du meinst 🤷🏼‍♂️
Solltest Du womöglich mal drauf achten, Freundlichkeit vollbringt Wunder, ehrlich. Oder fährst Du E-Bike? Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Wanderer sog. „Bio-Biker“ deutlich mehr respektieren als Mofa-Fahrer

Edit: für diesen Arschkriecher-Wettbewerb, muss man da ne Lizenz beantragen oder is das ne Jedermann-Veranstaltung? Wie hoch ist das Startgeld? 🧐


----------



## seblubb (4. April 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du keine der Antworten verstanden hast die Dir gegeben wurde?
> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich fragen, warum ich jedes Mal duhm angemacht werde, wenn ich jemanden freundlich auf etwas hinweise. Irgendwie scheinen die anderen ja dann ausschließlich unfreundliche Deppen zu sein, oder Du bist womöglich gar nicht so freundlich wie Du meinst 🤷🏼‍♂️
> Solltest Du womöglich mal drauf achten, Freundlichkeit vollbringt Wunder, ehrlich. Oder fährst Du E-Bike? Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Wanderer sog. „Bio-Biker“ deutlich mehr respektieren als Mofa-Fahrer


ich kenne auch MTBler ohne E, die ich nicht respektiere 



btt: wie hat der Hahnenkamm den Aprilstart verkraftet? Arg nass oder wieder befahrbar ohne, dass der Bautrupp direkt nachbessern muss?

Props übrigens an den Verein der über den Winter den Burgentrail wieder flott gemacht hat


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> *[Upsi, ich schon wieder? Mod]*


Du hast gefragt und hast eine Antwort ( mehrere ) bekommen die dir so gar nicht passt/passen. Aber so ist es eben. Jetzt musst du halt irgendwie versuchen damit klarzukommen. Wird schwireig aber isso. Einfach mal zurückschalten und selbst wenn es ein Fehlverhalten der anderen ist, man kann auch einfach mal den Tag weiter geniessen.


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> ich kenne auch MTBler ohne E, die ich nicht respektiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bestes Wetter zum Saisonbeginn


----------



## danimaniac (4. April 2022)

SAUSTARK!
auf dem Rad geblieben?


----------



## seblubb (4. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> SAUSTARK!
> auf dem Rad geblieben?


schau dir mal das Album an...

@robbi_n gibt dein Bub Seminare? 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> 3.) genau Null €


da möchte ich doch widersprechen ☝️ 

www.kammtrails.de/spenden/


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. April 2022)

strecken sind im nassen sehr


seblubb schrieb:


> btt: wie hat der Hahnenkamm den Aprilstart verkraftet? Arg nass oder wieder befahrbar


gut befahrbar und hat auch höheren grib zu bieten als wenn die stecken trocken sind .. 
von mir aus kann die nächsten 6 wochen dauerregnen einsetzten...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. April 2022)

*[Und genau DU regst Dich über keine zielführenden Antworten und Dummes Geschwätz auf??? Mod...]*


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> SAUSTARK!
> auf dem Rad geblieben?


Ja aber mit leichtem Bodenkontakt. Muss aber zur Entlastung sagen das er dem Hund ausweichen musste.


----------



## danimaniac (4. April 2022)

Das ist leider eine sehr abwertende Antwort. Vor Allem wertend: Warum bist du eigentlich so wütend?
Wenn mir ein Wanderer auf unseren Vereinstrails entgegen kommt rede ich ihn natürlich auch an. Und weise ihn bestimmt auf die Art des Weges und die damit einhergehenden Gefahren sowie auf den nächsten Wanderweg hin (Ortskenntnis vorrausgesetzt).
Wenn Kollege mir krumm kommt fahr ich halt weiter... mehr als Worte sind aber auch noch nie krumm gekommen.

Aber du redest ständig von Gewalt, willst Kauleisten entfernen usw... es geht in dem


Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Unützes geschwätz....


nicht um das Fehlverhalten der Wanderer sondern um dein dem MTB Sport schädigendes Verhalten. NIEMANDEM IST GEHOLFEN wenn irgendwer im Wald bei der Freizeitausübung aggressiv ist oder gar gewalttätig. Und darum geht es hier jetzt gefühlt zwei Seiten.

Kannst dich ja gern aufregen, und es nervt ja auch. Aber kein KOM oder Flow ist so wichtig sich dafür mit egal wem auch immer anzulegen.


Und um den Gewinner des Tages natürlich: Robbi's Nachwuchs.


----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> k
> 
> keine zeilführende antworten sondern nur
> Unützes geschwätz....


Die Antworten sind so zielführend es nur möglich ist. Was du draus machst ist ja dein Ding.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. April 2022)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Muss aber zur Entlastung sagen das er dem Hund ausweichen musste.


Da haben wir es wieder  Kann der Hund die Schilder nicht lesen



danimaniac schrieb:


> Aber kein KOM … ist so wichtig sich dafür mit egal wem auch immer anzulegen.


🧐 Solange es mein KOM ist passt es ☝🏼


----------



## fastmike (5. April 2022)

...bitte weitermachen, es ist wieder zu lustig hier mitzulesen 🤣


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (5. April 2022)

So amüsant/bedenklich sich hier einiges liest, der wahre Star am Hahnenkamm ist nicht die wandernde Kauleiste sondern der Kleene von @robbi_n - deathgrip über die Sprünge und Zweifingerbremse mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger.


----------



## Schlappeseppel (5. April 2022)

@Fr.th.13  Es könnte ja noch viel schlimmer sein! Siehe hier:








						Verbot nach Unfällen auf exponierten Trails: Trentino verbietet Hinterradversetzen - MTB-News.de
					

Gleich zu Beginn des Frühlings erreichen uns Nachrichten über Verbote aus dem Trentino. "No nosepress" – was für uns witzig klingt, bedeutet jedoch, dass das Befahren der Kurven mit Hinterradversetzen verboten ist.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Also nicht jammern, cool bleiben!😉👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (5. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> So amüsant/bedenklich sich hier einiges liest, der wahre Star am Hahnenkamm ist nicht die wandernde Kauleiste sondern der Kleene von @robbi_n - deathgrip über die Sprünge und Zweifingerbremse mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger.


Vielen Dank, richte es aus.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. April 2022)

*So, der böse Motzinski hat hier mal gründlich durchgewischt. 

Leute, bitte, benutzt den Meldebutton, solche Einstellungen wollen wir in einem Mountainbike-Forum, welches sich seeehr für ein "Miteinander" Einsetzt, absolut nicht lesen. 

GaLiGrü und Danke an die Hinweisgeber *


----------



## fastmike (6. April 2022)

Wann wird denn eigentlich der neue Step-down im ersten Abschnitt vom Brand Fleck Trail freigegeben?


----------



## robbi_n (6. April 2022)

fastmike schrieb:


> Wann wird denn eigentlich der neue Step-down im ersten Abschnitt vom Brand Fleck Trail freigegeben?


Sobald die Landung sauber bearbeitet ist, wird nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## glacius (7. April 2022)

glacius schrieb:


> *[Gelöscht - wie kann man nur raten, "Draufzuhalten", wenn Wanderer entgegenkommen...]*



Hmm. Durch deinen Kommentar ist der Inhalt meines Posts nicht wirklich weg... Nur der Zusammenhang ist verloren. 

Wenn nichts mehr anderes geht, and der Stelle um die es hier im Burgentrail ging? Was sind die Optionen?

Ich dachte nicht, das mein Post gegen Foren-Regeln verstößt, sorry!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2022)

*Trollolololo...

LG
Michl



*


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2022)

ps hätte mich früher dazu geeusert wenn nicht ne sperre reingeknallt hätte


----------



## Jaerrit (15. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> nicht ne sperre reingeknallt hätte


Ja, schlimm sowas. Fast wie in ner linksgrünversifften Koroner-Diktatur hier


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. April 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ps hätte mich früher dazu geeusert wenn nicht ne sperre reingeknallt hätte



Jo, da man sieht (oder gesehen hat ) was die SCHREIBSPERRE für diesen Thread gebracht hat - nämlich genau Nichts, Nada, Niente, gibts jetzt mal ne "Schreibsperre" fürs komplette Forum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ja, schlimm sowas. Fast wie in ner linksgrünversifften Koroner-Diktatur hier


Und was hast Du hier verloren?


----------



## seblubb (15. April 2022)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und was hast Du hier verloren?


Er hat nur den Müll mit rausgebracht. So ne Art Trailpflege 2.0 ☝️🤓


----------



## Jaerrit (15. April 2022)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und was hast Du hier verloren?


Jedenfalls nicht meine Arbeitsschuhe, warum fragst? 
Hahnenkamm ist quasi mein zweites Heimrevier ✌🏼


----------



## MrMapei (19. April 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hahnenkamm ist quasi mein zweites Heimrevier ✌🏼


Und wo ist dein erstes? Man muss ja wissen, wo man besser nicht fährt ✌️


----------



## seblubb (24. April 2022)

Dickes Lob an den Vereinf für den Hexenthorn.
Erster Abschnitt ist mega geworden 👌


----------



## Maffin_ (24. April 2022)

Ahh ist der wieder offen? Hat sich am 1. Abschnitt was geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (24. April 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Ahh ist der wieder offen? Hat sich am 1. Abschnitt was geändert?


Jo. Erster Abschnitt für Schwunglegastheniker wie mich flüssiger zu fahren. Wirkt runder

In den weiteren Abschnitten sind die Änderungen weniger auffällig aber hier und da n kleiner Kicker (?) für n Hoppser 🥳


----------



## Maffin_ (24. April 2022)

Abschnitt 3 ist hoffentlich noch so geil weil letztes Jahr


----------



## seblubb (24. April 2022)

Weitestgehend gleich meine ich, aber der Drop kurz vor der Schlusskurve ist verdächtig kurz geworden...hab da irgendwie das flat gefunden 🤭


----------



## fuerstfanta (24. April 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an den Vereinf für den Hexenthorn.
> Erster Abschnitt ist mega geworden 👌


Danke für die Blumen, ich geb’s gerne weiter an das Team! Viel Spaß weiterhin allen,…


----------



## fuerstfanta (12. Mai 2022)

Für alle Interessierten: großes DAV Festival mit geführten Touren und Bike-Expo am Sonntag!!! Infos unter https://www.kammtrails.de/festival/

Wir sehen uns


----------



## Maffin_ (12. Mai 2022)

Was bedeutet in dem fall Bike-Expo? Wollte Sonntag mittag eh zum Kamm.


----------



## fuerstfanta (12. Mai 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Was bedeutet in dem fall Bike-Expo? Wollte Sonntag mittag eh zum Kamm.


Die Aussteller sind auf der geannten Webseite aufgeführt,...


----------



## Maffin_ (12. Mai 2022)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Die Aussteller sind auf der geannten Webseite aufgeführt,...


Danke, weißt du zufällig ob Tobsen, oder auch ein anderer Händler, Testbikes mitbringen?


----------



## fuerstfanta (12. Mai 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Danke, weißt du zufällig ob Tobsen, oder auch ein anderer Händler, Testbikes mitbringen?


sorry, das weiß ich nicht, vielleicht einfach mal dort anrufen und fragen,...


----------



## robbi_n (14. Juli 2022)

Am 18.7.22 kann es am Burgentrail aufgrund einer Feuerwehrübung zu zeitweisen Sperrungen ab ca. 19.30 kommen.

Bitte um Beachtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (30. November 2022)

So, auch die Kammtrails gehen dann gleich in die 3 Monatige Winterpause. Das befahren der Trails ist dann nicht gestattet. Sofern alles glattläuft gehts ab 1.3.23 dann wieder los.

Bitte beachten: Diesen Samstag 03.12.22 ist die jährliche Treibjagd, das bedeutet das im gesamten Kammgebiet Betretungsverbot herrscht. Daher meidet diesen Bereich an diesem Samstag.


----------



## glacius (30. November 2022)

robbi_n schrieb:


> So, auch die Kammtrails gehen dann gleich in die 3 Monatige Winterpause. Das befahren der Trails ist dann nicht gestattet. Sofern alles glattläuft gehts ab 1.3.23 dann wieder los.


Zack Bumm - Saison vorbei. Danke an die Trailbauer und die Paten!


----------



## Maffin_ (30. November 2022)

Ich danke auch allen involvierten für die wunderbaren Trails und freue mich auf die nächste Saison.


----------



## ZXR_Power (30. November 2022)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Mit Abstand der beste Spot in meiner Heimat.


----------



## spessartmtbler (1. Dezember 2022)

Auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank! Die Arbeit weiß ich sehr zu schätzen und möchte mich bei nächster Gelegenheit auch mal einbringen! Ich freue mich sehr auf die nächste Saison!


----------

